# Snow Stakes???



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Were can a guy get good snow stakes, driveway markers, or things to have marked out such as phone boxes(peds) @ that are reasonably priced and good quality? What are some of the snow stakes to buy or not to buy? and what a good price to pay for them. Found some @ blackburn sign out of nebraska for $1.76 a rod. They are red in color. Any Info would be apreciated...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Type in snow stakes in the "Search" feature and 8 pages of reading will be there for you.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Angelos supply....

They're the cheapest around, I think they're like $.30-.40 each. We use them, we've found that about half survive the winter, between breakage and theft and just being lost otherwise. 

They're not pretty, nor VERY visible, but if your guys are careful as they should be anyway, they do the job.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

That a start thanx guys... What do others prefer...


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Next year I'm going to buy some. I'm thinking a saw mill could cut some for me out of hard wood. The thing I haven't come up with is a cheap way to put some reflective something on them for night time.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I get wooden stakes. 2x2 @ 8' is like 1.50 @ Home Depot. I get 2 out of it. Add the cost of orange spray paint.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i got mine from jthomas. there pretty cheap but you need to buy a minimum of 100 which isnt that bad


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

I also use the J Thomas stakes. I just get the plain orange fiberglass 4 ft stakes in the catalog for .69 cents apiece. Sure they get lost, stolen or broken but they do the job telling you where those curbs are. We lose a bunch of them each year and just figure it as part of the job. Better then lose a plow due to a bad hit bending the plow or truck.

The best part of these is off season storage vs a 2x2 stakes. I made up a couple 4" schedule 40 pvc tubes with a cap glued on one end and knocked on the other. Store like 100 plus in each tube and takes up almost no room in the garage. Stack a couple hundred 2x2s somewhere and its gonna look like a bon fires about to happen.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

J Thomas is he on plowsite or is that a catalog?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.discountsnowstakes.com/ - used to be a site sponsor, not sure if they still are as the manufacturer section to them is gone. I'm pleased with the order I got from them earlier in the season.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

now is the time to buy them cheap and store for next year.


----------



## espyj (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a stockpile from Angelos this year. They're not reflective, but they've done a great job marking corners for me. Can't beat the price that's for sure.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

forestfireguy;1262690 said:


> Angelos supply....
> 
> They're the cheapest around, I think they're like $.30-.40 each. We use them, we've found that about half survive the winter, between breakage and theft and just being lost otherwise.
> 
> They're not pretty, nor VERY visible, but if your guys are careful as they should be anyway, they do the job.


This is the route I went, and I'm glad I did.....but I think I had to buy 1000 to get them for that price?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I found the reflective ones are a better investment for me - much easier to see especially in driving snow and those especially dark mornings on long drives but then everyone has them these days so I went with a different color (blue) which the local box stores do not sell. I cut them off at the ground pushing banks back often, but no big deal to reset them lower and I will do that 3 or 4 times normally before the stake is too short.

Saw one locally last night with a spring on the bottom of the glass shaft - great idea but I'm not paying $6 per stake!


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been using the 2x2x8' from the HD too. I cut them in half, cut angle on all four side, primed them fully on all sides with a roller all at the same time , didn't even wait for them to dry to flip, then painted them completely same way. They've been holding up pretty good, but I like reflective markers as replacements, can't see them quite as well just cause of the width but they're easier.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought stakes from Kage Innovations. They were one of the least expensive of all the venders mentioned so far. $.37 per on an 800 count orderI also bought the install tool ( a slide hammer) and the stake scabbard. Install was real quick this past year. The two accesories make for quick work.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mr.lawn works;1263038 said:


> J Thomas is he on plowsite or is that a catalog?


they are alright..... They are over by me in commerce, MI They have a website

http://www.j-thomas.com/CatalogPages/389_driveway_markers.php

http://www.j-thomas.com


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Stake insertion tool = get an aluminum rod just larger than your stake diameter, file/ground one end to a bullet point and bevel in the edged on the other (like the butt of a punch or drift). Viola.
Been using that for years- a 2 or 3 lb sledge is all that's needed and it'll drive into solid frozen New England ground. The bullet point will let it drive in and give good feedback feel to help avoid driving through underground things like sprinkler pipes and wires.
Mine is about 24 inches long so I'm not all hunched over. When it's early enough I just drive the stakes themselves (especially like the metal capped ones for that).


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys, Here is a tread that I started sometime back. good information there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108291

The guy that installed the stakes on 50% of them were only in the ground 4-6" so we are pulling the 1000 stakes this weekend and going to paint the bottom 8" black so that I know they were installed deep enough next seasont. aslo the stakes need to be installed when the ground is wet, so that the dirt doesnt fall back into the drilled hole.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Home Depot. Wood or Fiberglass. Can't go wrong. We prefer the fiberglass, but wood will work.


----------



## ccproppres (Aug 28, 2010)

We use wholesalesnowstakes.com and purchase a large quantity for the cheaper price. Not reflective, still do the job.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

ccproppres;1314730 said:


> We use wholesalesnowstakes.com and purchase a large quantity for the cheaper price. Not reflective, still do the job.


Look at angleo's or call them, THEY will save your 50 cents each...for the same product as I think you are buying


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

We have been very happy w/ discount plow stakes.com. 5 ft. Fiberglass, reflective, cheep, easy storage, easy to pound into soft ground. We use a masonry drill bit on a hammer drill for roadsides and parking lot base, makes quick work in hard gravel.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

We get ours from http://www.lowcostmarkers.com/ They are good quality, we buy 4 and 5 footers, top them with our own reflective tape. There like .76 each. This company uses a UV stabilizer in the stake so it wont fade. We have had some in direct sunlight for 3 whole years (summer too), and I got to tell you, holding it next to a new one, they last. We still have a few get broken each year, but more grow legs and walk off then get broken.


----------

